# Booter sur Windows à partir d'une clé SSD ?



## touf85 (4 Juillet 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voici mon problème :

Étant un aficionado des jeux de Blizzard, j'attendais avec impatience la sortie de leur nouveau FPS Overwatch.

A mon grand damne, je ressors attristé de l'annonce comme quoi il ne sera pas supporté sur Mac. 

Vous allez me dire, utilise boot camp, met un Windows dessus et installer ton jeu pour jouer tranquillement  Le soucis c'est que je suis actuellement sur Fusion drive, et je suis quasiment full niveau place... Et pour boot camp, il faut partionner le disque ce qui je me connais va fouttre une belle pagaille sur mon Mac...

J'ai pensé à une plausible solution (enfin j'espère que cela puisse marcher). J'aimerai pouvoir installer un Windows sur une clé usb SSD, afin de pouvoir booter dessus au moment du démarrage de mon Mac, une fois sur Windows, je n'aurai donc plus qu'à acheter le-dit jeu et m'amuser comme un ptit fou ! 

Pas mails de questions se posent cependant auxquelles je n'ai pas de réponse...
Pensez vous l'installation de Windows et le bootage sur la clé possible ?
Pensez vous aussi que les échange en lecture/écriture seront assez rapides pour avoir un OS et un jeu fluide ?
Si la clé ne sers qu'à Ca, quel stockage me conseilleriez vous ?

J'ai d'autres questions mais cela attendra 

Merci d'avance de votre aide !

La bise.


----------



## touf85 (4 Juillet 2016)

Up ? Personne ?


----------



## r e m y (5 Juillet 2016)

En théorie avec Windows 8 ou 10, il est possible de démarrer avec un Windows installé sur un disque externe branché en usb3. 

Par contre, je n'ai aucune idée de comment faire pour créer ce disque USB bootable ni du type de formattage lui appliquer 
(La seule solution que je connaisse consiste à cloner une partition BootCamp sur le disque externe en utilisant WinClone. Mais comme tu n'as pas de partition BootCamp....)


----------



## myzt (19 Juillet 2016)

Hello, c'est tout à fait possible mais c'est loin d'être plug and play, il faut aimer bidouiller un minimum
Je me suis arraché les cheveux mais finalement j'ai réussi à partir de 8.1 (le 7 j'arrivais pas)
Tuto ici 



> That website only works if you're using a non-UEFI 2.0 Mac (Ivy Bridge and earlier Macs).
> 
> Here's how (includes methods for both non-UEFI and UEFI). In your case, use the UEFI methods.
> 
> ...



Perso, je te conseille de formater la clé depuis un PC Windows de préférence un récent (8.1 au moins avec 64 bits)
La pratique, tout simplement FABULEUX et je pèse mes mots, tu branches la clé, tu boot sur Windows, les perf dépendent des specs de ta clé, je te conseille un SSD externe miniature (mais un SSD en promo dans un boitier UASP vendu sur Macway devrait suffit et ça l'avantage de ne rien coûter
Pour ma part j'avais craqué pour une clé SSD qui a les perfs d'un Samsung EVO 850 en mSata, alors c'est très rapide
Les avantages d'avoir une clé/SSD externe:

- Perfs comme si tu avais un Windows sous SSD

- Prix/espace de disque, sachant qu'un Mac, ils sont de plus en plus radin en espace de stockage et qui font payer le prix fort, j'ai vu un SSD de 750 go se vendre pendant les soldes à 65 euros!
Donc pour environ 80 euros, tu as largement de quoi rentabiliser l'affaire, c'est simple, je prends toujours une config avec un disque dur de 128 go que je réserve exclusivement pour OSX et pas de Bootcamp vu que je l'ai installé sur cette clé
Pour ma part quand j'avais suivi le tuto, le cours du SSD était moins intéressant qu'en ce moment et j'ai pris ça pour la miniaturisation de la clé
Nanodrive de Storeva
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/31069/storeva-nanodrive-500-go-disque-externe-ssd-usb-30.html
A toi de voir, je te conseille vivement un SSD et un boitier externe (avec mention du UASP) et pas ces clés à mémoire flash (SD machin pas rapide)

- Ca fonctionne partout, sur tout tes macs, sur le Mac de ton collègue et même plus fort si tu le branches sur un PC, ça boot aussi sur Windows et tu te retrouves avec ta partition sur le PC de quelqu'un d'autre

Si tu as des questions n'hésite pas, sinon il y a une grosse section sur Macrumors qui traite du sujet dans la section WIndows

Bonne soirée,


----------



## r e m y (19 Juillet 2016)

Il faut a minima Windows 8 pour pouvoir booter sur un disque externe usb3. 
La technique la plus simple est d'y cloner une partition BootCamp avec WinClone.


----------



## touf85 (3 Août 2016)

Hello  =)

Désolé pour le retard de réponse mais j'ai eu la blinde de choses à faire entre temps ! (/modeViemavie off) 

Merci tout d'abord pour vos retours de vos expériences.

@ Myzt :

Si je comprends bien ta solution, c'est bien d'installer un windows sur un SSD externe, qui sera bootable limite partout ? Quand tu dis " je prends toujours une config avec un disque dur de 128 go que je réserve exclusivement pour OSX", tu parles bien de ta config interne de ton mac ? Histoire d'économiser un de l'argent sur le prix du stockage exorbitant d'Apple ?

Du coup tu as juste ton OS mac sur le 128, et pour le reste, stokage, windows etc, c'est sur ton DD externe ?

En faite je cherche juste à installer un windows sur un SSD externe sur lequel je pourrais booter dessus, pouvoir installer Overwatch et y jouer tranquillement  Normalement avec cette technique, je n'ai pas besoin de bootcamp c'est bien ça ?

Je ne suis pas super doué en anglais, et j'avoue que le tuto que tu m'as linké c'est un peu du charabia pour moi  Si au cas où je me lance dans le truc, tu pourrais m'aider ?

@ Remy : 

De même si je comprends bien, avec ta technique, il faut que j'installe windows via bootcamp sur mon Imac, que j'en fasse une copie avec winclone sur mon SSD, et après je pourrais effacer la partition que j'ai créé avec bootcamp sur l'imac pour ne me servir que du clone sur mon SSD ? En bootant dessus au démarrage de mon mac ?

Du coup, possédant un fusion drive, je vais devoir le "casser" ? ou bien juste faire de la place en stockant des fichiers sur un DD externe suffirai ? Je ne sais pas si bootcamp est capable de me créer une partition sur un fusion Drive sans devoir le casser...

Dsl pour toutes ces questions, mais je ne suis pas hyper doué en informatique, et je vous remercie encore une fois pour votre aide ! En espérant que j'arrive au bout !


----------



## myzt (6 Août 2016)

Hello, oui pour mon utilisation, 128 go pour OSX me suffit car j'ai un NAS pour stocker tout ce qui est photos/vidéos/musiques
J'ai aussi 50 go en cloud, après 256 go me parait bien, je ne suis pas partisan d'avoir la config max chez Apple, les options sont surfacturées même si c'est du PCIE SSD
Tout dépend de ton utilisation et de tes besoins mais pas la peine d'avoir un SSD de 512 go, avec un 256 go + achat d'un SSD externe de 512 go, tu auras moins dépensé
Pour le tuto, je t'avouerais que c'est faisable en suivant à la lettre les steps mais si tu as vraiment besoin d'aide, pourquoi pas tu peux me mp ou lister les problèmes rencontrés ici
J'ai mis plusieurs jours pour réussir à installer Windows dessus, comme tout tuto, tu peux bloquer sur des trucs insignifiants mais normalement c'est largement faisable (si je l'ai réussi, tout le monde peut le réussir...)
L'idée c'est bien de booter Windows sur un SSD externe, peu de gens le savent et préfèrent bêtement installer Bootcamp et splitter le SSD interne bien rabougri d'un Mac
Ca a que des avantages et un seul défaut: réussir le tuto


----------



## Mimil5 (8 Août 2016)

@myzt tu as tester ta clé sur du jeux video? merci de ta réponse


----------



## myzt (8 Août 2016)

Aucun souci mais j'avais fait un Macbook Air 11 donc pas un foudre de guerre pour les jeux vidéos!
Le Nanodrive de Storeva c'est à peu près les débits d'un SSD 850 EVO (en mSata) ~500 mo de débit



> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/31069/storeva-nanodrive-500-go-disque-externe-ssd-usb-30.html
> 
> Lecture Séquentielle : Jusqu'à 540 Mo/s
> Écriture Séquentielle : Jusqu'à 520 Mo/s



Il y a nettement moins cher mais j'ai payé pour la miniaturisation/design, les performances sont excellentes
N'importe quel SSD en faite, tu auras de bonnes perfs, le PCIE d'Apple c'est cool mais dans la pratique, c'est dur de voir une différence en utilisation classique


----------



## Mimil5 (9 Août 2016)

merci de ta réponse je vais voir pour acheter une clé nano drive par contre je n'aurai pas besoin de 500Go je vais prendre plus petit et je testerai ton tuto 

merci pour tout


----------



## Drumsession (13 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Il faut a minima Windows 8 pour pouvoir booter sur un disque externe usb3.
> La technique la plus simple est d'y cloner une partition BootCamp avec WinClone.



ok c'est quoi la manip ? j'ai winclone .. mercii


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2016)

myzt a dit:


> - Perfs comme si tu avais un Windows sous SSD


Ca je n'y crois pas du tout, mais pas du tout.


----------



## myzt (13 Août 2016)

J'avais mesuré les perf autour de ~~500 mo très proche des specs données dans la fiche constructeur
Il faut aussi l'UASP, Macg ou Mac4ever avait sorti un dossier sur l'UASP, les perf sont excellentes


----------



## Drumsession (13 Août 2016)

ok si j'installe win 10 sur mon macbook air via bootcamp, ca fonctionne nickle car ssd a la base dedans, puis je faire un clone de cela sur un ssd externe usb3 avec boitier uasp et du coup le rendre oprationnel a 100% sur mon imac 27 sns avoir a partitionner mon fusion drive ??


----------

